# I guess retiring teachers have their own version of the short timers slide...



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2016)

Dear teachers,

Just because you are in your retirement year does not mean you should not at least eyeball the test you pull off the internet to give your 8th grade students:

Teacher suspended for handing out quiz referencing drugs, prostitutes

_An Alabama middle school teacher has been placed on administrative leave after handing out a 10-question math quiz filled with references to drugs, violence and prostitutes to her eighth grade class.
Joanne Bolser was suspended after one of her language arts students at Burns Middle School in Mobile took a picture of the quiz and sent it to his mom, according to WPMI. 
Bolser is a longtime educator who is set to retire this year. 
One of the questions in the quiz, known online as the 'LA Math Proficiency Test', refers to 'Tyrone' who 'knocked up four girls in the gang'.  'There are 20 girls in his gang,' the question continues. 'What is the exact percentage of girls Tyrone knocked up?' _
_
_


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeeeeah, that's where Tallish Child goes to school. It's supposed to be one of the best non-magnet schools in MCPSS.  :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2016)

Can I get a POC for that spray paint, I'm not getting near that square footage?!?!?!?

:wall::blkeye:


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 1, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Yeeeeah, that's where Tallish Child goes to school. It's supposed to be one of the best non-magnet schools in MCPSS.  :wall::wall::wall:



I think you should pay them a visit.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 1, 2016)

I took this photo one afternoon at the beginning of the school year. It's twice as funny now, in hindsight. 

Coke sale? Suuuuuuure, I'll take an 8-ball. Gotta fund new uniforms somehow...


----------



## Brill (Jun 1, 2016)

speaking of Middle School teachers...

:-/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Yeeeeah, that's where Tallish Child goes to school. It's supposed to be one of the best non-magnet schools in MCPSS.  :wall::wall::wall:



This story just became 100% more awesome!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2016)

Word on the street is...LEROY is mad the BAND is selling their COKE for $80 a gram!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jun 1, 2016)

lindy said:


> speaking of Middle School teachers...
> 
> :-/


"Court documents allege she was introduced to the boy's family as his girlfriend, and the woman said that his parents supported the relationship and invited her to family gatherings. She reportedly said she told a school district investigator the family was "very supportive and excited" when she disclosed her pregnancy. She allegedly said she and the boy "love each other."

CREDIT: KHOU"

What the...?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2016)

Final Math Question, for 10 bonus points:

A 24 yr old female teacher has a baby with a student that is a 13 yr old boy.  How old will the baby be when the dad can legally drink?????


----------



## Beagle (Jun 2, 2016)

Well at least they're real life math questions......


----------



## Beagle (Jun 2, 2016)

lindy said:


> speaking of Middle School teachers...
> 
> :-/



She's cute, when I was in high school, we had a really hot science teacher.


----------



## Beagle (Jun 2, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> A 24 yr old female teacher has a baby with a student that is a 13 yr old boy. How old will the baby be when the dad can legally drink?????



0 since the teacher had the baby aborted.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 2, 2016)

Beagle said:


> 0 since the teacher had the baby aborted.


That makes me sad. No repeat of the Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 2, 2016)

If middle school didn't fuck you up in at least some small way, you probably didn't go.


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm feeling cynical today and wonder how this story plays out if all of the names are like "Steve" or "John."


----------



## Beagle (Jun 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'm feeling cynical today and wonder how this story plays out if all of the names are like "Steve" or "John."



I was thinking they could have added a question for "billy bob" and another one for wang chang so then it won't be "racist" so it's equal.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 2, 2016)

I love that the student actually put a gang name in the blank.


----------

